# How to Reduce Medical Costs



## Editorialist (Oct 22, 2018)

To help seniors and others reduce health care costs Money and Markets had an article on how to achieve this objective entitled, "How to Save Money on Rising Health Care Costs", and to read it click on this link:

https://moneyandmarkets.com/save-mo...dium=Email&utm_campaign=Daily-Article-Traffic

This just might especially come in handy for those with Medicare  get ready for the new enrollment season coming up shortly.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 22, 2018)

The "What Else Can I Do" paragraph in this article is the MOST important part of the equation.  At least Half of our health care expenses occur among people who refuse to take good care of themselves....Obese, etc.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 6, 2018)

My part in reducing medical costs is to take care of myself and NOT  run to doctors for every ache and pain...they will find something to dig deeper and put one in more medical expenses and lord knows where else.

I spend most on Prevention and buy into straight Medicare, no medigap and buy my couple inexpensive drugs out of pocket.  

If something ever comes up I'll cross that bridge...so much is fear but we can change our path by taking care of ourselves.   I've had straight Medicare only for 15 yrs and I'm 80 and in good health except for the nagging arthritis and manage it as best I can....want no drugs for that issue.  Ibuprofen is plenty and is harmful too.

Still looking at PRP injections and if only our insurance world would cover us...it's so cheap compared to invasive surgeries that are so costly....totally upside down medical world.   Drugs/burn/cut...the American way.   grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 6, 2018)

Don M. said:


> The "What Else Can I Do" paragraph in this article is the MOST important part of the equation.  At least Half of our health care expenses occur among people who refuse to take good care of themselves....Obese, etc.



I really wonder, sometimes, just how many Seniors out there are obese......I mean really obese. 

Wife and I try to take care of ourselves, but our biggest downfalls are exercise and, sometimes, what we eat. Try exercising in the heat/humidity we get here. Even doctors don't recommend Seniors going out in the hot/humid Florida summers.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 6, 2018)

There is obese and then there is overweight.  I used to be an exercise queen into my mid 60's and then joints began to scream...so now I stretch on my bed every day and that helps the joints and even marching in place to get the blood flowing.

A big one for me was eliminating BREADS in my life and white potatoes...and even pastas....I put my mind to it and did it...there is plenty to eat...besides these 3 whites...


----------



## Don M. (Nov 6, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I really wonder, sometimes, just how many Seniors out there are obese......I mean really obese. (/QUOTE]
> 
> In this part of the country, it seems that at least 1/2 of the people I see are substantially overweight...both young AND old.  There are a couple of good indicators for people to check their weight....the BMI index, and even better, the "Waist to Height" ratio.  If a person's waistline is more than half their height, they need to start thinking seriously about changing their habits if they don't want to become a fixture at their doctors office.
> 
> ...


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I really wonder, sometimes, just how many Seniors out there are obese......I mean really obese.
> 
> Wife and I try to take care of ourselves, but our biggest downfalls are exercise and, sometimes, what we eat. Try exercising in the heat/humidity we get here. Even doctors don't recommend Seniors going out in the hot/humid Florida summers.



You don't have to go out to exercise.. get on the floor do calisthenics, walk the mall or do laps around Walmart, go to a gym, go swimming. Walk up and downstairs. Pick up some light weights and do reps. FL heat is no excuse.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2018)

*How to Reduce Medical Costs*


Eat an apple a day. They say it keeps the doctor away.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 6, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> You don't have to go out to exercise.. get on the floor do calisthenics, walk the mall or do laps around Walmart, go to a gym, go swimming. Walk up and downstairs. Pick up some light weights and do reps. FL heat is no excuse.



It gets hotter than blazes here in the summer (over 100 many summer days) and the heat makes me feel quite ill if I get out in it for very long.  I have my treadmill parked in the airflow of my swamp cooler (and in front of the TV) and during the godawful heat I go on it in the very early morning or late at night, with the cooler on high if necessary.  NM desert heat isn't an excuse, either.


----------

